# Brighton Courthouse Squat film-1994



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 2, 2016)

This is another one discovered in The City Is Ours from PM Press.


----------



## landpirate (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice find, that's my home town. My mum and dad actually got married in that building back in the 1970's


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Mar 2, 2016)

That's the best, nice . When was this filmed ?


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 2, 2016)

landpirate said:


> Nice find, that's my home town. My mum and dad actually got married in that building back in the 1970's


Oh wow, that's cool!


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 2, 2016)

misanthropicrustacian said:


> That's the best, nice . When was this filmed ?


The eviction was in November of 1994, I didn't get the sense that the occupation was terribly long from what I've read or seen.


----------



## landpirate (Mar 3, 2016)

and surprise surprise it stayed empty for ages after this. The building is now really fancy expensive apartments.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 4, 2016)

landpirate said:


> and surprise surprise it stayed empty for ages after this. The building is now really fancy expensive apartments.


Oh gross. Then again, that seems to be the way it usually goes here. The second place I squatted in Oakland, "the Church of Carl Sagan," had about 30 people at it's height. Now it's being divided up into at least a two flat. It sucks to see, I really never should walk by it. There were three squats in a row on that street that all got evicted last year. All of them are being remodeled.


----------

